# Homemade bunny toys?



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have 3 bunnies 

But they always look bored to me! They have a nice big cage and run and I put in cardboard boxes with holes cut in and they have a long tunnel.
They did have a couple of shop brought plastic toys but never touched them so I took them out.

So I am looking for some free or very cheap homemade toy ideas please.

Also have a question....Bunnies love to shred stuff (well mine do!) how safe/unsafe would it be to put in an old phone directory/few newspapers/old catalogue? Just wondering if any of those would be ok for the bunnies to shred and throw about.

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Claire x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mine had a phone book i think its safe ink cant remember what but. I also have those straw toys they chew etc and fill up a box with shredded paper. I am interested too in what else to do aye


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I've often wondered this as Rini doesn't really play with much.
I have a large rattle ball, rope ball, wooden carrot, rope toy and a cat toy in her cage and she throws the cat toy around the most.
Why not try to get some ideas from this site?

Toys for Your Rabbit

Only thing I'm not sure about on there from a glance is the rattle soda can idea... tho it does tell you to file it down but some people might not do it enough and it might still be sharp for a bunny :/

A toy that was a big hit with Rini was a hay ball from a pet shop, she played with it for abit them ate it lol, there was a big bell inside that I took out as soon as she would have been able to reach it.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Mine get given the new yellow pages as soon as it comes through the door, we don't even bother using it ourselves anymore.


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

I just put a phone book in both cages and none of them are interested.
Sydnee and Angel keep licking the pages then walking off!
Sebastien won't even go in his run right now but that's coz he lost his hutch mate a few days ago and I think he's lonely without her  

Ah well, thanks for the link Rini, I got some ideas that I will be trying out in the next few weeks.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine have a yellow pages in with them, they are about halfway thru now! They didnt bother with it for the first few days! Loo rolls are a big hit usually.
They have willow sticks and tunnels, baby key rattle thingys which they throw around, plastic plant pots, treat balls which you put food in which they roll around(these are a favourite) and the veggie balls which you fill with greens so they have to work to get the food! Anything that involves food is a hit with my 6!

*Heidi*


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Not a problem Blue Butterfly, I got some ideas from it myself ^.^ Might try Rini out with some of them and start switching the ones in her cage so she stays interested.
I've given her loo rolls before but I think she eats some of it :/ there never seems to be enough bits left on the floor to make up the roll. I know a little isnt harmful to them so I just limit how often she get one to play with. She seems to enjoy playing with them tho. But I dont give her one that often.

I have a hanging ball that I put hay in. It's above her hay box but she uses it quite abit, and even when it's been empty I've seen her playing with the bell that hangs under it.


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, I give mine toilet roll tubes. I stuff hay in them and they seem to like them but the same as you really, there never seems to be any bits of the cardboard left so I don't give them that often.

I did read an idea about making a 'mini garden' for rabbits. As the weather has been so rubbish the grass is either scorched and dead or so wet that it goes all muddy and gross.
But I read that all I need to do is get a tray/litter box, fill it with soil or compost and plant grass and dandelion seeds in it. 
Definitely gonna give this a go


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah I did that once, I grew grass in a tub for her, but it wasnt that big really and she ate it in seconds XD lmao I've been meaning to do a tray for her but I would hate for her to jump in and dig it all up XD haha would be good to stick like a dandelion in there too haha cause all the ones outside get eaten or bugs on them.


----------

